# Foods that make you go "YUCK"



## Michelle (Dec 3, 2005)

For me, pickled beets, lima beans and liver.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

Mustard, mayo, ketchup, and Western-style pickled cucumbers. I can get behind Vietnamese and Indian pickles, though.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 3, 2005)

Gravy. Can't even look at the stuff.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm no gravy fan, either.


----------



## FEast (Dec 3, 2005)

Most green veggies, esp. asparagus, broccoli, boiled cabbage, string beans, and brussels sprouts. Too bad I was forced to eat all my veggies when I was a kid  (kids in China were starving, y'know). I might have developed a taste for them when I got older, but ewwww. ~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## Michelle (Dec 3, 2005)

Kids in Europe were starving when I was forced to eat those things.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

FEast said:


> Most green veggies, esp. asparagus, broccoli, boiled cabbage, string beans, and brussels sprouts. Too bad I was forced to eat all my veggies when I was a kid  (kids in China were starving, y'know). I might have developed a taste for them when I got older, but ewwww. ~Bountifully, Fuchsia



I'll have your asparagus, broccoli, and string beans. Most people don't know how to cook a good brussels sprout. I prefer stir-fried cabbage.

You'll need to take dietary fiber supplements if you don't eat your roughage!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 3, 2005)

FEast said:


> Most green veggies, esp. asparagus, broccoli, boiled cabbage, string beans, and brussels sprouts. Too bad I was forced to eat all my veggies when I was a kid  (kids in China were starving, y'know). I might have developed a taste for them when I got older, but ewwww.


I wonder whether we're the exceptions or the rule, Foosh. I was a VERY picky eater as a child, and after a few long evenings being forced to sit at the dinner table with my plate until bedtime (I never once gave in), my parents relented, and allowed me to eat only the five or six things I liked, never again trying to force me to eat things I didn't like.

Today, I have an extremely varied diet, can think of fewer than a half dozen things I don't eat, and I adore vegetables (you've listed some of my faves). Among my favorite foods are the things I found most disgusting as a child.

Hmmm... What would Dr. Spock have to say?


----------



## Carrie (Dec 3, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Hmmm... What would Dr. Spock have to say?



Perhaps that you obviously suffered a traumatic childhood incident with gravy?


Shhh....there, there, dear. The gravy's all gone now, shhh....


----------



## Tracyarts (Dec 3, 2005)

Catfish that has that "dirty" taste to it, green bell peppers, eggs for the most part. Overly sweet foods, especially ones that really shouldn't be sweet in the first place. Cooked carrots and most any vegetable cooked to mushy consistency. Mealy textured apples. Banannas.

That's about it really. 
Tracy


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

No McDonald's for me, either. Ecch.


----------



## LurkingBBW (Dec 3, 2005)

I've never liked any green vegetables, tomatoes or lettuce. I am also not a fan of gravy.Grapefruit and lemons.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

LUTEFISK.

Damn.

NASTY.


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 3, 2005)

Gelfilte fish, any sort of jellied stocks, shrimp, tripe, tomato sauce that is sweet. 
I do like many vegetables but I prefer spinach and broccoli raw.


----------



## coyote wild (Dec 3, 2005)

shredded lettuce on sandwiches, and salads (i had a baby sitter that used to force me to eat salad, so ive developed this affliction towards it).

i, too, hate gravy and anything from The Varsity. That place is disgusting. Not too fond of green veggies, either, except for green beans. indian food i stay away from. there was this stuff that _literally_ tasted like shit, or at least how shit smells. never again, for me.

im sure there are some more, but i cant think of it right now.


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 3, 2005)

Shaved coconut, and anything fizzy with dairy in it XP


----------



## jamie (Dec 3, 2005)

Melon.... anything and everything including the smell of melon. Monte Cristo sandwiches. Lima beans. Lamb. Duck. eek..and Korean food.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 3, 2005)

Any organ meat.Thats about it that will make me go yuck.


----------



## moonvine (Dec 3, 2005)

A long list. Mayo, fish of any kind, liver, brussel sprouts, green pepper, crab (and almost all other seafood), thai food, indian food, curry. I'm sure I'll think of more later.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 3, 2005)

Lima beans.

The McRib.

Escargot.

Candied sweet potatoes.

Friut cake.

Crawdads.

Rocky Mountain Oysters.

Most Tex-Mex.

Mayonnaise on meat loaf sandwiches.

Chicken hot dogs.

Chicken Fried Steak.

Frogs legs.

Haggis.

Scrapple (American Haggis).


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 3, 2005)

As a child, I was the pickiest kid alive.

However, as an adult I've revisited alot of the foods I considered yucky, and have changed my mind. My "Yucky List" has been reduced to:

1. All fruit, except citris. (but I might revisit peaches)
2. Mussels, Oysters, and Lobster.
3. Squash (all varieties) and Pumpkin.
4. Cheerios. (I love breakfast cereal, but the yellow box is satanic.)
5. Okra (I love cajun food.. but those fuzzy pickles are nasty)
6. Artichokes
7. Macadamia Nuts (Started out as pig feed, and it still should)
8. Raisins (they come from a dog nose, did you know that?)

Update: "Big Fuzzy" above mentions stuff like haggis, and frog legs. I've never had those, or other exotic ethnic foods like Kim-Chee. Since I've never had them, I can't say if they're yucky or not.


----------



## Tina (Dec 4, 2005)

Definitely McDonalds, and most fast food burger places, other than In & Out. Fish with little bones in it, olives, iceberg lettuce, organ meat (or any other disgusting part, like brains, tongue, eyeballs, etc), broccoli (though I'll eat it dipped in tempura and deep fried), beer. That's it for now.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 4, 2005)

Mmmm. In & Out. I loved that place. (sigh)

I can't stand the usual suspects -- pigs feet, head cheese, tripe, liver and tongue, which were all things my parents ate with abandon. Other than that I'll eat just about anything. I love mushrooms. Brussel sprouts are one of my favorite veggies. And I've been known to eat canned spinach right out of the can.

Something I used to hate prior to WLS and now I love? Fruit. Strangely enough, as much as I enjoyed the smell of fruit, I'd almost never eat it raw. But now I think nothing of tearing into an orange or apple. But I just don't see that happening any time soon with organ meats. Nuh uh. No way.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2005)

On occasion, I'll be at a small town cafe somewhere whose special of the day is liver and onions. It's growing increasingly rare, but I do get the craving for thin sliced liver, fried with onions with lots of veggies.

I think I feel that craving coming on, too.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

I love fried oysters, but what happens afterwards earns them an overall "yuck" in my book.


----------



## Tina (Dec 4, 2005)

... I don't want to know. 

Vick, you eat fruit now??? Woah.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 4, 2005)

Yeah, I love it. Can't get enough. Weird, huh? Between that and the salt thing, I think my taste buds have been taken over by aliens.


----------



## Michelle (Dec 4, 2005)

Interesting how the answers vary so much from person to person. I thought everyone would have pickled beets on their list.

Fatlane, what happens after eating fried oysters? More stuff that will concurrently make me laugh and be totally grossed out?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

OK, Michelle... you wanted scatology, you got scatology.

I first discovered the adverse effects of fried oysters while driving 400 miles from the Coast of Texas back to Dallas. I had eaten some for an early lunch and enjoyed them thoroughly. Dee-yummy-licious.

About 60 miles into the trip home, I had an URGE. No, not an URGE. An unstoppable force. I dove into the first service station bathroom I could find. This was a mistake only in that there was a distinct shortage of toilet paper: it had not been properly distributed amongst all the stalls. The dispenser in the one I'd selected was shootin' blanks. I got some more - the ugly way - and thought the worst was behind me.

It turned out that was the beginning of the end for my end. Every 30 miles, I made a mad dash for a men's room. I favored fast-food restaurants over service stations, and wondered at how much damage a sizable order of oysters could do to my GI system.

On the road, there was no rest for my weary innards. Churning, burning, turning, splurning... ooooh, it was awful. I kept chanting a mantra I'd learned from old Tibetan monks... "Don't puke, don't puke, don't puke..." All things considered, I'd rather have a leaky basement than an exploding attic.

Upon my return home, I concluded it would be best if me and fried oysters stayed just friends.

I have also had a terrible experience with watermelon, but that is for another time...


----------



## Michelle (Dec 4, 2005)

fatlane said:


> All things considered, I'd rather have a leaky basement than an exploding attic.
> 
> I have also had a terrible experience with watermelon, but that is for another time...


 
haha ... this post goes so well with the title of this thread. 

My laughing and being disgusted at the same time is somehow beginning to become erotic or something.

Anxiously awaiting your watermelon tale. Jamie oughta like that one.


----------



## Tina (Dec 4, 2005)

Michelle said:


> Interesting how the answers vary so much from person to person. I thought everyone would have pickled beets on their list.



Strangely, I love them, especially in salad.

FLO, that's hilarious. Well, to me. I'm sure you weren't laughing at the time...


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

OK, watermelon story...

One night, I looked at the half of watermelon in my refrigerator, left over from a party earlier that day. I love watermelon, or I did then. I was 19, young, crazy, and bored.

So I figured, it's mostly water, right?

I took up a spoon and took after the melon. I dug in. It was good, red, ripe, tasty, all I could have wanted. I didn't even need a plate, because I ate it straight out of the rind. With a trashcan for the seeds, I was set.

About 2/3rds the way through the melon - and it was a large one - I realized what "to excess" meant. The rumblings. The tremors. The portends of my doom were upon me. 

Like I fool, I made myself finish it all. I tossed the emptied rind into the trash, bagged it up, and took it outside to the dumpster. I didn't want to smell watermelon, all of a sudden.

I got back into my apartment and turned on the tv. Woody Allen's "What's Up, Tiger Lily" was on. I love that movie, but it is totally unfunny if you can't watch what's going on, no matter how loud the sound is turned up.

That night was the first time my ass had ever gone numb from sitting too long on a toilet seat. Lord, it was nasty. You see, the watermelon *is* mostly water, but it won't be eliminated via the bladder. As it raged through my transverse colon and down my descending colon, I felt the torrents of masticated melon knocking everything aside in my innards. The expulsions were explosive and required cleaning materials and procedures normally foreign to a 19-year-old bachelor.

Since then, I cannot eat watermelon without having an extreme digestive crisis. Had I not punished my system so profoundly that fateful night, I might yet be able to favor the red cucumber relative today... 

Yes. I live my live with regret.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 4, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Upon my return home, I concluded it would be best if me and fried oysters stayed just friends.



Was that the only time you ever had fried oysters? If so, perhaps something was wrong with that particular batch? If you loved them that much, it might be worth a test again sometime (close to home)?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

I'll eat the shrimp, thank you very much.


----------



## Tina (Dec 4, 2005)

Wow. And you were my example of someone who wouldn't eat fruit.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

Whaddya mean? I DO eat fruit - and vegetables. Loads of the stuff. Yum. I could do vegetarian, as long as I'm in Gujarat while doing it.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 4, 2005)

Michelle said:


> For me, pickled beets, lima beans and liver.



Wow, Lima beans and liver are my top contenders too, but I like pickled beets!
I also can't stand squid or oysters.


----------



## Tina (Dec 4, 2005)

I was posting to Vickie, but forgot to include the quote. Oops! :doh:


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 4, 2005)

There are tons of things I don't like, but things that come to mind that others sometimes enjoy: licorice, most seafood, caraway seeds, rye bread, hot lettuce, pretty much any nut aside from a peanut.


----------



## Jes (Dec 4, 2005)

No fish. No seafood. No mushrooms. No black olives (the stinky ones). No coconut.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

Man, there is some great stuff you guys are passing over on this thread.

I take it calamari ain't too popular here... more for me...


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 4, 2005)

Tina said:


> Wow. And you were my example of someone who wouldn't eat fruit.



I know. Weird, huh? Oh and I love pickled beets too. Especially on salads. Mmmmm. I also like stir fried beet greens. They're delish.


----------



## jamyjam224 (Dec 5, 2005)

peas
beef
mayo
grapefruit
coleslaw
ham
clams
hot dogs
oysters
mussels


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 5, 2005)

jamyjam224 said:


> peas
> beef
> mayo
> grapefruit
> ...



Now, I've noticed you didn't say cabbage or carrot.. is it the creamy dressing commonly mixed with it that makes you hate coleslaw?


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 5, 2005)

Miss Vickie said:


> I know. Weird, huh? Oh and I love pickled beets too. Especially on salads. Mmmmm. I also like stir fried beet greens. They're delish.



Love Love Love pickled beets. I like almost everything that has pickled in front of it.


----------



## jamyjam224 (Dec 5, 2005)

Fuzzy said:


> Now, I've noticed you didn't say cabbage or carrot.. is it the creamy dressing commonly mixed with it that makes you hate coleslaw?




good point , I guess you're right, although I don't know how crazy I'd be about plain sliced carrots and cabbage mixed together  , I just don't think theres any hope for me and coleslaw, plus I hate the name


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 5, 2005)

Hmmmm....
Mayo
McDonalds beef, and 90% of it's fried products (I eat spicy chicken sandwiches on the rarest of occasions)
Gravy
Brussel Sprouts
Salads piled with dressing
This salad my friend said he makes with tobacco... I haven't tried... but I've observed how it looks...blech....
sour cream
most fried foods in general- I eat them in moderation because on more than one occasion, I've felt chest pains after a few fried chicken wings
poor quality chinese food
tartar sauce
McRibs... rubbery, yet flaccid... mmmmmm....  

and that's about all for now.....
McDonalds use to be so great... when you were seven


----------



## Cat (Dec 5, 2005)

Seafood. I don't anything with an exoskeleton.

Any kind of canned meat. Most cold cuts, but especially bologna. 

Melon. (Jamie, I thought I was the only one!) Watermelon smells like dead ants. Don't ask me why I know this.  I like pretty much any other kind of fruit, but melon has an odd undertone flavor that is just...icky.

I'm not a huge fan of mayonnaise. It's the kind of thing that works with tomatoes pretty well, aside from that, it doesn't really sit well on a sandwich.
Oh, combine bologna and mayonnaise on a piece of bread within 15 feet of me and I'll start wretching. Add Velveeta and I'll start projectile vomiting.

That's all I can think of right now. I used to dislike a lot of things as a little kid, now much of what I liked then (Velveeta/bologna for instance) I can't stomach.


----------



## Cat (Dec 5, 2005)

fatlane said:


> I take it calamari ain't too popular here... more for me...



Oh, you can have mine! Why anyone would eat the rubber tires is beyond me.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 5, 2005)

my yuck foods list (and I know that there is more that what what I have already typed):

candied yams
cranberry sauce
potato salad
egg salad
deviled eggs
liver
pickled pigs feet
sardines
beer battered pizza
white chocolate


----------



## jamie (Dec 5, 2005)

swamptoad said:


> beer battered pizza




Just reading that made me go yuck. Can I have your deviled eggs? I looooooove them.


----------



## Tina (Dec 5, 2005)

Who the hell makes beer battered pizza?  

Me, too, jamie. Will you share with me? I love 'em!

And Vick, we'll have beets in our salads next time we eat together, eh?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 5, 2005)

Cat said:


> Oh, you can have mine! Why anyone would eat the rubber tires is beyond me.



Cat Sprat could eat no squid.
FatLane did what he did.
Oysters did she eat with pomp
And he the squid did chomp


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 5, 2005)

People! Peeeeepole! Trim the ends of the stem, remove the outer leaves, rinse, and steam them for 10 minutes. 15, if they're extra large or particularly dense. Cut them in half lengthwise and serve with salt and copious amounts of butter. Copious, I say. THEN tell me you hate Brussels Sprouts.

S'my desert island food.


----------



## jamie (Dec 5, 2005)

They are also good gratined, sauteed in olive oil with garlic and roasted in the oven with fennel.

I am feeling ya BB! They are at least a weekly food for us. Yumm.


----------



## Jeannie (Dec 5, 2005)

I can only think of two things I hate.

Tomatoes
Liver

I love tomato _products_ like sauces and such and I don't mind when they are disguised in things like Pico, Salsa, and some relishes. On their own, they disgust me. Liver is the worst food I've ever tasted.

I did try a few things in Japan I wasn't fond of (understatement), but being unidentifiable, I couldn't possibly tell you what they were. I have a feeling one of the more putrid things I ate over there was fish eyes in broth. :shocked:


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Dec 5, 2005)

fatlane said:


> I'll have your asparagus, broccoli, and string beans. Most people don't know how to cook a good brussels sprout. I prefer stir-fried cabbage.
> 
> You'll need to take dietary fiber supplements if you don't eat your roughage!


OK...you don't like gravy but you like cooked gross veggies...we may need to rethink our contract........ I am not sure I can be your friend anymore...


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Dec 5, 2005)

Cat said:


> Oh, you can have mine! Why anyone would eat the rubber tires is beyond me.


You may be forgiven if you share the calamari with me.....deal???:eat2:


----------



## fatlane (Dec 5, 2005)

bigcutiekaroline said:


> OK...you don't like gravy but you like cooked gross veggies...we may need to rethink our contract........ I am not sure I can be your friend anymore...



Friend nothing, you know the small print. And you can have my gravy, but we're going to need to take a meeting on Cat's calamari.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 5, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> People! Peeeeepole! Trim the ends of the stem, remove the outer leaves, rinse, and steam them for 10 minutes. 15, if they're extra large or particularly dense. Cut them in half lengthwise and serve with salt and copious amounts of butter. Copious, I say. THEN tell me you hate Brussels Sprouts.
> 
> S'my desert island food.


They,re also pretty good done in a pressure cooker.


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Dec 5, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Friend nothing, you know the small print. And you can have my gravy, but we're going to need to take a meeting on Cat's calamari.


Are you saying I missed something else in the small print??? Dammit! Here we go again!
Name the date, time and place...I am fighting for the Calamari!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 6, 2005)

Two more cents here. 

I :wubu: gravy. Brown, Cream, Sausage, Chicken, Turkey, Roast Beef, Roast Lamb, Roast (insert name of meat), etc. Sometimes, its all I can think about, and I must find a cafe that has a "Blue Plate Special" Open Faced Sandwich with lots of gravy. 

I'm reminded of the Cajun chef who said the sauce is what makes the dish, that you can serve bad food to gullible people with a great sauce and they will thank you! 

And if I can't get gravy... well, Salsa will just have to do.


----------



## Tina (Dec 6, 2005)

Mmmm.... one of my favorite things is homemade creamed turkey on toast.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 6, 2005)

bigcutiekaroline said:


> Are you saying I missed something else in the small print??? Dammit! Here we go again!
> Name the date, time and place...I am fighting for the Calamari!



Tomorrow, 9PM, New York City, Madison Square Garden. 

ARE YOU READY TO RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUMMMMBLE???


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Dec 6, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Tomorrow, 9PM, New York City, Madison Square Garden.
> 
> ARE YOU READY TO RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUMMMMBLE???


You are on Fatnose......I am ready!!!! I hope you bring your team of doctor's with you cause you are gonna need them..................I mean business! W e are talking seafood here.......MY SEAFOOD! Is it a full three count or are you gonna tap out? No holds barred???


----------



## fatlane (Dec 6, 2005)

It's a Texas Cage Match, Badstreet Style. Come as you are and be ready for anything.


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Dec 6, 2005)

fatlane said:


> It's a Texas Cage Match, Badstreet Style. Come as you are and be ready for anything.


I am in my nightie currently...does that qualify?
You do realize you are gonna get your ass kicked right?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 6, 2005)

I don't think so. I got a secret weapon. Muhuhahahaha.


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Dec 6, 2005)

fatlane said:


> I don't think so. I got a secret weapon. Muhuhahahaha.


You don't scare me Fatlips......
My secrect weapon will over come your secrect weapon......
Can you guess mine?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 6, 2005)

Well, I was bringing a big ol' thing of M&Ms. If you didn't go for them, I'd let you have the calamari in that case. I could always order more at the seafood place down the road.


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Dec 6, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Well, I was bringing a big ol' thing of M&Ms. If you didn't go for them, I'd let you have the calamari in that case. I could always order more at the seafood place down the road.


Seafood place downt eh road...well hell why didn't you tell me....screw the wrestling match and lets go for lunch......
You're paying right?
Oh....ad bring the M & M's too....they can be dessert......:eat2: 
Now I don't have to tell you my secrect weapon....it can remain a mystery for another time..muhhahahahhhhhaaaaaaaa........


----------



## fatlane (Dec 6, 2005)

bigcutiekaroline said:


> Seafood place downt eh road...well hell why didn't you tell me....screw the wrestling match and lets go for lunch......
> You're paying right?
> Oh....ad bring the M & M's too....they can be dessert......:eat2:
> Now I don't have to tell you my secrect weapon....it can remain a mystery for another time..muhhahahahhhhhaaaaaaaa........



Make a photo shoot with it one day, why don'tcha?

It's an expense account. Order whatever you want. Or would that make it an _expanse_ account?


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 6, 2005)

fatlane said:


> I first discovered the adverse effects of fried oysters while driving 400 miles from the Coast of Texas back to Dallas. I had eaten some for an early lunch and enjoyed them thoroughly. Dee-yummy-licious.
> About 60 miles into the trip home, I had an URGE. No, not an URGE. An unstoppable force. I dove into the first service station bathroom I could find. This was a mistake only in that there was a distinct shortage of toilet paper: it had not been properly distributed amongst all the stalls. The dispenser in the one I'd selected was shootin' blanks. I got some more - the ugly way - and thought the worst was behind me.
> It turned out that was the beginning of the end for my end. Every 30 miles, I made a mad dash for a men's room. I favored fast-food restaurants over service stations, and wondered at how much damage a sizable order of oysters could do to my GI system.
> On the road, there was no rest for my weary innards. Churning, burning, turning, splurning... ooooh, it was awful. I kept chanting a mantra I'd learned from old Tibetan monks... "Don't puke, don't puke, don't puke..." All things considered, I'd rather have a leaky basement than an exploding attic.
> Upon my return home, I concluded it would be best if me and fried oysters stayed just friends.



Sounds to me, FL, like a mild-to-moderate case of food poisoning. 
I'm a serious fan of stories like these. :shocked: It's the panic, the doom, all the doubt, the suspicion, betrayal, the "what-ifs?".....all the ingredients of a classic multi-character drama or whodunit but happening within your own body.

A few years ago another poster here (I think it was Fluffanuttah or her fiance) had a good one about the fiance's sudden clothes-ruining disaster in the men's room of an otherwise really nice Italian place.) Ned afterwards tagged him the "Hemingway of Spew".


----------



## fatlane (Dec 6, 2005)

Well, food poisoning it may very well be. But the ferocious oyster has this observer ordering the catfish, instead.


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 6, 2005)

Arthur Schwartz once gave a statistic on his food show about three years ago: 

Only about three percent of people who think they have food poisioning actually have it.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 6, 2005)

Let's all go out for pizza, shall we?

Anyone here NOT like pizza? And I mean good, quality, pizzeria pizza. Not the carap from the freezer aisle or the school cafeteria...


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 6, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Let's all go out for pizza, shall we?
> 
> Anyone here NOT like pizza? And I mean good, quality, pizzeria pizza. Not the carap from the freezer aisle or the school cafeteria...


... or Pizza Hut or Domino's.


----------



## jamie (Dec 6, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Let's all go out for pizza, shall we?
> 
> Anyone here NOT like pizza? And I mean good, quality, pizzeria pizza. Not the carap from the freezer aisle or the school cafeteria...




sounds great, can we get it without tomato sauce? I don't like that much.


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Dec 7, 2005)

I don't think that we are all gonna agree to the same pizza.....Heck let's just order one for each of us....that will save any arguing!!!


----------



## Cat (Dec 7, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Cat Sprat could eat no squid.
> FatLane did what he did.
> Oysters did she eat with pomp
> And he the squid did chomp



hehehe! Excellent!


----------



## Cat (Dec 7, 2005)

bigcutiekaroline said:


> You may be forgiven if you share the calamari with me.....deal???:eat2:



Deal, Karoline!!


----------



## Cat (Dec 7, 2005)

bigcutiekaroline said:


> Are you saying I missed something else in the small print??? Dammit! Here we go again!
> Name the date, time and place...I am fighting for the Calamari!



I'll make it a double order and then give you each an order. That way it'll be safe at the dinner table.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 7, 2005)

Karoline: agreed. We all get a pizza. The feeders are buying.


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 7, 2005)

College Inn Chicken broth: I don't think there's any part of chicken in it!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 7, 2005)

Mushrooms, Peppers aubergine, and loads of types of meat.


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Dec 8, 2005)

Cat said:


> I'll make it a double order and then give you each an order. That way it'll be safe at the dinner table.


Wel it will still depend on who is done first and can swipe some off of the others plate! So I am not sure fatnose is quite safe yet!!!


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Dec 8, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Karoline: agreed. We all get a pizza. The feeders are buying.


Yeah...I get pizza and I don't have to pay????? Wow....it is my lucky day!:eat2:


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Dec 8, 2005)

Cat said:


> Deal, Karoline!!


Who hoo! When's dinner?????


----------



## formerking (Dec 15, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Gravy. Can't even look at the stuff.


 
I must confess I don't like gravy either, but Thanksgiving is good. As an immigrant Thanksgiving was new to me 5 years ago and also gravy. I appreciate that holiday with its delicious traditional food. That day's meaning has at least one additional dimension for fat admirers and BBWs for related reasons. 

Eat up girls and don't forget: Big is beautiful! (Mr. Pinky in "Hairspray", 1988)

Formerking


----------



## Venus de Mpls (Dec 16, 2005)

fatlane said:


> LUTEFISK.
> 
> Damn.
> 
> NASTY.


Reminds me of an old joke..
What's the difference between lutefisk and snot?



You can get a kid to eat snot.

Sorry, it had to be told.


----------



## saucywench (Dec 17, 2005)

Santaclear said:


> ....A few years ago another poster here (I think it was Fluffanuttah or her fiance) had a good one about the fiance's sudden clothes-ruining disaster in the men's room of an otherwise really nice Italian place.) Ned afterwards tagged him the "Hemingway of Spew".


 
THAT's what his post reminded me of! I couldn't recall where I had heard it, thanks for the memory jog. Wooohahaha, I laughed so hard at that story I nearly peed myself. Good times, good times.


----------



## Chode McBlob (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm not a foodee but I do have to eat.
I don't like liver either. And licorice too. Licorice is the liver of candy.
Italian and Mexican food too. Yuck for me. To me all Italian food tastes like pizza. Tomato sauce and cheese on everything.

I don't like mustard or ketchup either. How about guacamole? That doesn't even look appetizing. Gelfilte fish, that's another one alongside that copped liver. Pickled beats too. Horseradish too. I get to see this stuff at Passover time at my parents'. Well that's some. I looked at other people's dislikes and say a few there that were the same dislikes as mine.

I saw foods on the National Geographic channel today that will make you puke. Did you know that S. Koreans eat Live octopus? How about other food like thios BIG cocaroaches? I saw eyeballs too. These were from various cultures.


----------

